# ][ إستفسار عن جهاز PLC من نوع Delta .. الرجاء الدخول ][



## Eng.Mouhannad (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

إخواني حديثا قمت بشراء ماكينة حقن و عند قدومها إكتشفت إن جهاز ال plc من نوع دلتا مغلق بكلمة سرية .. و للأسف لا أعرف أي معلومات عن من قام بوضعها . راجعت الشخص الذي قمت بالشراء منه لمعرفتها ... أكد لي أنه لا يعرف لإن الماكينات ليست من إختصاصة إنما هو عبارة عن وسيط في عملية الشراء
لذلك الحل الوحيد هو فتحها بنفسي ... لا إدري إن كانت هناك برامج معينة لفتح الباسوورد
الرجاء افيدوني .. ما العمل

:87:​


----------



## ديمتري (1 فبراير 2011)

لا يوجد طريقة لكسر كلمة السر لنوع دلتا ولغيره....... 
أخي لا تعتب نفسك


----------



## Eng.Mouhannad (5 فبراير 2011)

يوجد طرق و برامج عديدة و لكن معظمها لأجهزة Siemens & Mitsubishi


----------

